
Google's Chrome OS Cited as Likely Hacker Vehicle - SamAtt
http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/dec2009/tc20091228_112186.htm
======
mooism2
Why not just link to the original McAfee press release?
[http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/dec2009/tc200...](http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/dec2009/tc20091228_112186.htm)

It's less scare-mongery and has a more accurate headline. And that's saying
something.

